# Billy Had Both Of His Eyes Removed



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

On November 3rd, Little Blind Billy had both of his eyes removed. For those of you who do not know, Billy's eyes did not fully develope in the womb. They were an infection waiting to happen. In lieu of flushing them daily, and worrying about infection, the eye-specialist suggested they be removed. I agreed.

My heart is so very full of love for this little guy. He is my Hero. I wanted to share this picture with you. This was a day or so after surgery. He's my little trooper. God Bless this little guy, who is so full of life, and has so very much love to give, even hours after surgery. I am so proud of him.

You don't need sight to have a vision: Stevie Wonder


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, what a precious soul! He needs some really cool shades, though!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww







. He's a sweetie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank Goodness Billy has you to love & take care of him







Such a brave sweet little guy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 14 2005, 04:25 PM
> *Ah, what a precious soul! He needs some really cool shades, though!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119579*


[/QUOTE]

Yes he does. His eyes are healing nicely, though. Soon the hair will grow back and down his little face. I thought of getting the glasses with eyeballs in them


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Bless his little heart! I've said this before but I will say it again, he is so lucky to have found you. You are one awesome lady!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

God bless that sweet Billy! I have to say that picture freaks me out a bit but Billy's spirit is so strong that I still feel his personality.....Can they put in artificial eyes now? I know they have them for humans but I don't know if they do for animals. Or does that create a whole other set of problems?

Pico and I wish a fast recovery for Billy and we both send hugs and kisses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Nov 14 2005, 04:34 PM
> *Thank Goodness Billy has you to love & take care of him
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He has been so brave. Not a peep out of him. He is now, semi, out of confinement, and playing with Big Butt Henry, his bestest friend


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Bless you both







I'm so glad to hear that Billy is doing well. You two are both so lucky to have found each other. Sending out good wishes for a quick recovery for Billy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Nov 14 2005, 04:39 PM
> *Bless his little heart!  I've said this before but I will say it again, he is so lucky to have found you.  You are one awesome lady!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119589*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, thank you so much







I must say though, this little guy has brought so much love and entertainment to my life. I remember when he first came to my house, from rescue. I thought "What in the world am I going to do with this blind puppy?" Within the hour, I knew the answer. KEEP HIM!! He won my heart...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a kind soul you are...








What a brave boy he is too...I definitely vote for some shades...


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh brave Billy. That picture literally made me cry.







I cannot believe how amazingly brave you both must be...





















for both of you.

(shades would be good though!)


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww...I don't know why, but that just made me cry. Bless his heart. I guess I'm just sad that such a sweet little guy had to go through that, but atleast he has you to love him and take good care of him. Such a brave little guy too.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a brave brave puppy and what an awesome mom he has to take care of him so well. He is so lucky to have you! All of your 'clan' are!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 14 2005, 04:41 PM
> *God bless that sweet Billy!  I have to say that picture freaks me out a bit but Billy's spirit is so strong that I still feel his personality.....Can they put in artificial eyes now?  I know they have them for humans but I don't know if they do for animals.  Or does that create a whole other set of problems?
> 
> Pico and I wish a fast recovery for Billy and we both send hugs and kisses.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

While at the eye-specialist, there was an elderly gentlemen with his black Lab, he said his dog was getting a fake eye. I didn't check on it, if Billy had fake eyes that would freak me out, since he only had one little floaty eye to begin with. Can you imagine, if one fell out and Billy was running around with his eyeball in his mouth - LOL

I'll take pics this weekend, after Billy has the stiches removed. He is going to look better than ever. If not, we'll borrow Henry's shades - LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My Sandi cat was one-eyed. She had an eye ulcer that caused her to lose one eye. You really couldn't tell unless you looked close...but his may be different..I don't know.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I think that after all is healed, if you just let his bangs grow in he will look cool







When phoebe doesn't have a bow in all I can see is her nose, and I think its adorable







she however, doesnt have Billy's talent nor his friends to help guide her around so she does not particularly care for that style


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Nov 14 2005, 05:31 PM
> *I think that after all is healed, if you just let his bangs grow in he will look cool
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what we are going to do. We won't have to worry about his hair getting in his eyes. He is going to be the envy of the neighborhood. As you said, he is going to look so cool. Yep, he'll be Cool Billy Boy...

Here's a pic from last February, as you can see, he didn't have much to look at then either.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ooooops!!! I guess would help if I attached the pic - LOL


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

When Paris' hair is not pulled up, she looks like a miniature sheep dog.














Now I will think of Billy everytime she is like that!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 14 2005, 04:08 PM
> *On September 3rd, Little Blind Billy had both of his eyes removed.  For those of you who do not know, Billy's eyes did not fully develope in the womb.  They were an infection waiting to happen.  In lieu of flushing them daily, and worrying about infection, the eye-specialist suggested they be removed.  I agreed.
> 
> My heart is so very full of love for this little guy.  He is my Hero.  I wanted to share this picture with you.  This was a day or so after surgery.  He's my little trooper.  God Bless this little guy, who is so full of life, and has so very much love to give, even hours after surgery.  I am so proud of him.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh good luck to you Billy. What a handsome boy! he is fortunate to have landed with such a nice family.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Billy is so lucky to have you. Your post brought tears. 

(((((((((((((((((((((((Bless you both))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

~carole and bella~


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

How is he adjusting over there with your other dogs? Also, how is he getting around? Do you have to monitor him all the time? He's such a brave little soul. I'm sure the happiest times in his life will be spent loving you and your family. =] My heart goes out to you and Billy. Keep us posted on him!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Nov 14 2005, 06:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
You have a wicked sense of humor....I like that in a person!!!!









I'm glad you came into Billy's life, he's one special, lucky malt. And you are truly his guardian angel on earth. Well Done 3MM! My hat is off to you (well, it would be if I wore a hat. How about his >>>







I'll take the bag off. Hmmm, that starts a whole different thing and no, I don't wear a bag on my head. I think I should shut up while I'm behind.  )

Hope Billy has a very quick and comfortable recovery.







Keep us posted. He one brave, special malt.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119642
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rose - A co-worker told me to get eyes at the craft store. The kind that have the black ball that moves around. He said to double-stickey tape them on Billy's head 

I don't wear a hat either, but once my ex-husband told me to put a bag over my head. The stupid Jerk....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham_@Nov 14 2005, 06:27 PM
> *How is he adjusting over there with your other dogs? Also, how is he getting around? Do you have to monitor him all the time? He's such a brave little soul. I'm sure the happiest times in his life will be spent loving you and your family. =] My heart goes out to you and Billy. Keep us posted on him!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119644*


[/QUOTE]

Billy gets around like you wouldn't believe. He has my house memorized by now. He runs, plays and chews, just like the rest. Many people cannot believe he is blind. If I move furniture or leave the hall closet door open, he will bash into that.

Leaving the TV on really helps him. I felt so bad the other day, I had the TV on and he kept walking into it. He's never done this before. I realized I had the surround sound on and not the TV sound. Billy could only hear the sound from the ceiling. Poor baby...


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

What an amazing story! And dog! And person! Ive got tears! Bless you both and please keep us updated! I showed my mom this post and she too was amazed and touched!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Your story has truly touched my heart! Billy is such a brave little guy and so lucky to have you for a mommy. Bless you both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad his surgery is over and that he is doing well. He is such a lucky guy to have you as his mommy!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie, well Billy called Sassy this morning and I was not going to say anything, but.....from what I gathered just from Sassy's side of the conversation this is what little Billy boy is thinking. 

Sassy, first she had my balls cut off, and now she had my eyeballs removed. I don't know Sassy....what do you think? Sassy said..................Billy, her wubs you! Billy said, I am so glad, 'cause if she didn't there ain't NOOOOOOOOO telling what she would cut off next. I think I need my pee'er. 

Just letting you know what the kids are talking about when you are at work. Have a nice day Deb!









p.s. correct the surgery date







We love you











Gottcha!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

All kidding and jokes aside Debbie, I am so glad that Billy is doing so well. I was so worried about him. You can not imagine the prayers that went out for that little guy. We love ya!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, what a precious angel you have! I remember reading about when Billy first came to live with you, and then when you decided to keep him! What a wonderful and happy story. I am glad he is doing so well and that the surgery was a success. He certainly is a brave little boy! Hugs and kisses from Tavish and I!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

My heart goes out to both of you! You both are very special!! I hope Billy continues to improve, keep us posted.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Will, Gracie, Brie and I send hugs and kisses to Billy







wishing him a speedy recovery. What a brave little soul he is.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a blessed little boy he is .... to have found his way to your home and heart!
My sister's neighbor had to have her pooch's eyes removed as she was blind but was startting to get pain. (otherwise a healthy pooch) That was several years ago and she did beautifully! 
I know it is a much better option than risk the infections and associated pain that could occur. Once the healing has completed and the hair grown back.. I think it will he will absolutely HANDSOME!!!

Terry, Angel Missy, and Nadia


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Im just in awe of you and Billy! You both are truly amazing!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Debbie,

Poor Billy!!! That's amazing and its great how well you take care of all your doggies. I hope he has an easy recovery and good luck to Henry as well!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the two of you are truly inspiring. both of you have a very, very special place in heaven for you









billy is quite the trooper, it's awesome to read that he gets along great in your house, and is already having a blast with his buddy henry!!!

peanut butter and noselicks,
ann marie and the "billy, sometimes it's just better that you cant SEE the crap they feed us...really, trust me on this one...but doesnt it taste YUMMY?!??!!?" buttercup


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, poor baby, what a brave little guy he is!!!! Many hugs!!!


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

> On September 3rd, Little Blind Billy had both of his eyes removed.
> 
> What a trooper Billy is. You are such a Godsend to the maltese and doggy world Debbie. Billy couldn't have ended up in a better house.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 14 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Debbie, well Billy called Sassy this morning and I was not going to say anything, but.....from what I gathered just from Sassy's side of the conversation this is what little Billy boy is thinking.
> 
> Sassy, first she had my balls cut off, and now she had my eyeballs removed. I don't know Sassy....what do you think?  Sassy said..................Billy, her wubs you! Billy said, I am so glad, 'cause if she didn't there ain't NOOOOOOOOO telling what she would cut off next. I think I need my pee'er.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh Crap!! What's the difference between two weeks or two months?? - LOL

Did anyone else wonder why the healing process was taking soooo long? - ROFLMAO

And yes, you tell Sassy, ALL of Billy's balls have now been removed. However, his senses are VERY powerful...oooooh la la!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, this confirms that there is still hope for this crazy world. I learned another lesson today, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Bless Billy's little heart!







What an angel.
I am glad to hear stories like this one... your a special person to take care of such a special dog!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope little billy feels better soon, and god bless you for taking care of him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Nov 14 2005, 08:26 PM
> *Oh, what a precious angel you have! I remember reading about when Billy first came to live with you, and then when you decided to keep him! What a wonderful and happy story. I am glad he is doing so well and that the surgery was a success. He certainly is a brave little boy! Hugs and kisses from Tavish and I!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119700*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, you remember when Billy came on board!! That was so much fun. He was only nine-weeks-old. My house was like a huge pin-ball machine. Billy was the ball, bashing into EVERYTHING. Remember how Joplin would lead him around and take care of him? She made sure he found his way to the treats. Now, bless her heart, she steals his treats!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy's eyes are healing. Looking pretty handsome, huh?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy's new prosthetic eyes...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

lol you're baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!









What a good sport he is, too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

One more, showing a little bit of tongue...Is he cute as a bug or what??


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

AWWW, he is so adorable. I am glad he is doing better.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *Debby, you are so bad! Too funny!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It does look upside down!!! It was a defect in the manufacturing of the prosthetics. I am certainly going to send a strongly worded letter to that company!! I paid good money for those eyeballs. Only the BEST for my Billy Boy.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! You're soooo bad! lol, coffee came flying out of my nose when I saw Billy's new eyes










Honestly though, you are such a brave and wonderful person for doing all that you do for your babies. Billy is such a trooper. I love reading your stories about your babies and the unconditional love you all share with each other. I can't stop smiling, I just want to give you all a huge hug.














`


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Nov 15 2005, 12:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I think you should do more than send a letter, however strongly worded it is. You should file a class action lawsuit against the manufacturer on behalf of all the blind Billys out there! How dare they put out a product with such obvious shoddy workmanship!!!







Heck, we could do a lot better ourselves making them out of toilet paper!!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119872
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!!














I love you guys!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Poor baby he is beautiful even without eyes i love him already , i will say prayers for him. And god bless u for being such a wonderful person and caring for a blind dog, not alot of people would do what you do. I hope the healing process goes by smoothly for him. 
Do you have a recent pic of him without the stiches?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Nov 15 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Poor baby he is beautiful even without eyes i love him already , i will say prayers for him. And god bless u for being such a wonderful person and caring for a blind dog, not alot of people would do what you do.  I hope the healing process goes by smoothly for him.
> Do you have a recent pic of him without the stiches?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119883*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the prayers. Billy just had surgery twelve days ago. His stiches will be removed on Friday. I'm going to ask the vet if he can be groomed on Saturday. Then I will take a VERY handsome picture of Billy for you. I'm going to let the hair grow down his little face.

As I've said, he will be the envy of malts for miles and miles. If not inches - LOL


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Bless his heart!!! Best of luck and wishes for the speediest of recoveries!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, he's just precious. Even without eyes, he's so beautiful. I did get a laugh out of the new eyes. I especially love the pic with his tongue sticking out.

Ms. Loke...there you go with the toilet paper again...







:lol:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, thats adorable!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I LOVE Billy so much!! I was crying with his first pic, and rolling on the floor with the eyeballs attached pic! God Bless you all!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I think Debbie is just as blessed as Billy with having him in her life. I see and can tell as she talks about him she is also very blessed to have him just as much as he is to have her. I am so glad there is people out there Like Debbie to give handi cap animals a life no matter what his handi cap might of been. Debbie you will be blessed for all the good you have done in his life. Trust me you will be rewarded 10 times over some day.
Char


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Nov 15 2005, 07:35 PM
> *I think Debbie is just as blessed as Billy with having him in her life. I see and can tell as she talks about him she is also very blessed to have him just as much as he is to have her. I am so glad there is people out there Like Debbie to give handi cap animals a life no matter what his handi cap might of been. Debbie you will be blessed for all the good you have done in his life. Trust me you will be rewarded 10 times over some day.
> Char
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119975*


[/QUOTE]

You are so right. When Mary called me to foster a little blind boy, that was the day I hit the jack-pot. Yep, I scored, big time. Billy is such a psycho. He's so full of love and entertainment. I've learned so much from each and every furbutt that has walked through my door


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 15 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I LOVE Billy so much!! I was crying with his first pic, and rolling on the floor with the eyeballs attached pic! God Bless you all!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119946*


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean. When I first saw Billy after surgery, I was shocked. I started bawling and sniffling. Well you should have seen me while I was looking at the pics of Billy with paper eyes scotch-taped to his head. I was laughing so hard I almost peed my pants.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 15 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Billy's new prosthetic eyes...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119824*


[/QUOTE]







I love that little man. He ia a blessing to all of us. Your love for him is soooo special. How can you not LOVE him. I am anxious to see and hear more about Billy. I also cryed and then laughed at this picture, love your sense of humor.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh i LOVE those big beautiful eyeballs! he's a charmer, i think he's sticking his tongue out saying "neaner neaner neaner...looky looky looky, i have EYEBALLS NOW! LOOK AT ME! i have new balls now!"










ann marie and the "oh dear, i am hearing the words 'heck' and 'handbasket' in my head....." buttercup


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Billy!! What a sweet angel from above!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

Sorry, I have been out of the loop on here....so glad you shared both wonderful pictures...."my" little Billy truly is one lucky furbutt, and you have blessed so many with your extraordinary way of caring for so many white angels and some of us humans.

Thanks Deb
















Now Billy - with those eyes you should be able to scare Joplin long enough to get at least one of her treats.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OMG Debbie....I just wandered into this particular section of SM--never visited this section before, and there was the little darling's photo. All I could do was put my head in my hands and sob. What a brave little dude--not to mention his wonderful mom. You have been through so much this last year. Yeah, I can see how he is your hero. But you are mine. God bless you both. Prayers and good thoughts continue.

Samsonsmom

Hey Billy--you 'bout ready to go chasin' little fuzzy women? I know you said you didn't want the ugly ones, but we'll work it out. Sammie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 16 2005, 08:27 PM
> *OMG Debbie....I just wandered into this particular section of SM--never visited this section before,  ......
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you want to see all the posts in all categories, you might prefer using the "View New Posts" link at the top right navigation area next to My Controls. It's really handy seeing all new posts in one list.

I use that most of the time but sometimes it seems like there aren't enough new ones showing up. So, I then use the drop down on any of the pages of new posts and ask to see all the posts for the past week and then I can scan them to see if I've seen everything!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

God bless you and Billy and all of your littles. And OMG...I love your sence of hunor.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Today is the first time I have read about Billy. What a sad and happy story all at the same time. Debbie, my hat goes off to you. Most people want the easy ones and won't make room for the ones like Billy. 

Are you with a rescue group or just doing it on your own?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Nov 16 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Debbie,
> 
> Sorry, I have been out of the loop on here....so glad you shared both wonderful pictures...."my" little Billy truly is one lucky furbutt, and you have blessed so many with your extraordinary way of caring for so many white angels and some of us humans.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey Suz!!! You're back!! Your Billy is doing great







Last night, with my warped sense of humor, I put Billy's eyes on and let him run around the house. He scared the crap out of Joplin and Frankie -lol - Frankie ran under the couch, and Jops high-tailed it upstairs - ROFLMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Nov 17 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Today is the first time I have read about Billy.  What a sad and happy story all at the same time.  Debbie,  my hat goes off to you.  Most people want the easy ones and won't make room for the ones like Billy.
> 
> Are you with a rescue group or just doing it on your own?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120541*


[/QUOTE]

I foster for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Unfortunately, the majority of these little fluff-butts in rescue are NOT perfect, and not many want to adopt them. Billy would have been extremely hard to place. I, on the other hand, couldn't wait to adopt him. You're right, in my experiences, I've come across families who do want the "easy ones", the "small ones", the "young ones", the "pretty ones". I even came across a gal who was interested in rescueing a maltese, BUT, she wanted a male and a female, no older than six months, and not weighing more than four pounds. I laughed and asked, are you serious? 

There's ALWAYS room for the "Billy's" at my house







He cracks me up...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 17 2005, 11:02 AM
> *OMG!  That would have been something to see!! Poor Joplin and Frankie, can you just imagine what was going thru their minds!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Isn't that too funny?? Poor Billy, he didn't understand why they took off. He was actually trying to find them with his scotch-taped eyes - lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 16 2005, 08:27 PM
> *OMG Debbie....I just wandered into this particular section of SM--never visited this section before, and there was the little darling's photo.  All I could do was put my head in my hands and sob.  What a brave little dude--not to mention his wonderful mom.  You  have been through so much this last year.  Yeah, I can see how he is your hero. But you are mine.  God bless you both.  Prayers and good thoughts continue.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Carolyn - It has been a tough year. One of the worst for me. I'm so thankful for my little ones, who make my days, make me smile. If they were perfect, they wouldn't fit in with me







I sometimes think Billy can see better than I. Thank you so very much for the prayers and ALWAYS thinking of us.

And Hey Sammie, I've heard the ladies LOVE paper eyes. I'm ready to go chasing. The fuzzier the better!! You will have to tell me if she's ugly though. I don't want the ugly ones...Billy


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

When I saw his picture, it just made me so sad, but if he was born not being able to see, then he's probably very well adjusted to the fact. Thanks for sharing this great story...Peace


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Nov 17 2005, 10:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Suz!!! You're back!! Your Billy is doing great







Last night, with my warped sense of humor, I put Billy's eyes on and let him run around the house. He scared the crap out of Joplin and Frankie -lol - Frankie ran under the couch, and Jops high-tailed it upstairs - ROFLMAO
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120560











































Well, I knew if he played his "eyes" right he could scare em long enough to steal a treat....thanks for making me laugh so hard it hurt.

Suz
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Nov 17 2005, 12:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I foster for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Unfortunately, the majority of these little fluff-butts in rescue are NOT perfect, and not many want to adopt them. Billy would have been extremely hard to place. I, on the other hand, couldn't wait to adopt him. You're right, in my experiences, I've come across families who do want the "easy ones", the "small ones", the "young ones", the "pretty ones". I even came across a gal who was interested in rescueing a maltese, BUT, she wanted a male and a female, no older than six months, and not weighing more than four pounds. I laughed and asked, are you serious? 

There's ALWAYS room for the "Billy's" at my house







He cracks me up...

Most people don't realize that there is usually a reason why most of these dogs are in a rescue group. My Kirby may be here forever and that will be just fine with me. Most want to adopt a dog because of what it can do for them. Kirby just doesn't know how to be that loving lap dog.....yet! I try to pick him up several times during the day just to show him that it can be nice to get a hug. He wags his tail when he sees me, but cowers when I go to touch him.

How long have you been fostering?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120568
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Bless his big soul. At first, I was very sad to see the picture, but now that I think about it, you can spend less time tending to his eyes, and more time playing and cuddling with him. I am sooo glad he is in good hands!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

That picture made me cry. I am glad Billy is in good hands and wish the best to that little boy and you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is our Billy doing today? When do his stitches come out?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Nov 18 2005, 10:25 AM
> *How is our Billy doing today?  When do his stitches come out?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120846*


[/QUOTE]

Billy is looking HOT!! His stiches were removed on Thursday, and as I type, he and the rest of them, are at the groomers. I can't wait to pick him up









I'll take some new pics for you guys. You will be surprised at how great he's looking.

Thanks so much for asking and thinking of our Billy Boy


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Nov 19 2005, 02:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy is looking HOT!! His stiches were removed on Thursday, and as I type, he and the rest of them, are at the groomers. I can't wait to pick him up









I'll take some new pics for you guys. You will be surprised at how great he's looking.

Thanks so much for asking and thinking of our Billy Boy








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121211
[/B][/QUOTE]
HURRY! HURRY! HURRY!

Wait.....they're ALL at the groomers?? Do you get a group discount?? :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 19 2005, 02:10 PM
> *I'll take some new pics for you guys.  You will be surprised at how great he's looking.*


i cant wait to see, i have to tell you LBB rocks







i am glad he is doing well


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Nov 19 2005, 09:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Joe. LBB does rock, doesn't he. I must say it's nice having the people on SM to share the tears and the laughter


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Nov 19 2005, 04:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
HURRY! HURRY! HURRY!

Wait.....they're ALL at the groomers?? Do you get a group discount?? :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121237
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, all five of them!! I just picked them up and the groomer asked if I wanted to fill out loan documents - LOL

Groomingtales have always been so fair and kind to us. I lucked out when I found them. So I still have enough money left for a twelve-pack


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Where's those pics you promised?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Nov 21 2005, 04:58 PM
> *Where's those pics you promised?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just got a new camera today!! I'll be taking pics tonite, and if I know what I'm doing, then I'll have some awesome pics for you guys either later this evening or tomorrow morning. Billy looks so wonderful. I am so happy, and so very proud


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay! I can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Nov 21 2005, 05:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got a new camera today!! I'll be taking pics tonite, and if I know what I'm doing, then I'll have some awesome pics for you guys either later this evening or tomorrow morning. Billy looks so wonderful. I am so happy, and so very proud








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121943
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're such a tease!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Nov 14 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Awww...I don't know why, but that just made me cry.  Bless his heart.  I guess I'm just sad that such a sweet little guy had to go through that, but atleast he has you to love him and take good care of him.  Such a brave little guy too.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Tuckersmom I couldn't of said it any better I too said a big AWWW and got tears in my eyes 
what a brave little guy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am in love with little Billy,







can't wait to see more pictures,


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Billy and you are my heroes!! I too anxiously await updates!!


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

Billy sure has touched me also,
how precious.
I know you will be blessed also as I know he requires much love and care.
Did he have siblings? I have never heard of this type of thing?
Is it just an isolated problem? 
Just so sorry, but as a breeder I just would like to know what to look for or check for if there are signs. 

You and Billy have a blessed Thanksgiving,


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

god bless you and billy.

this entry brought tears to my eyes.

i think it's beautiful.. take care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clmaltese_@Nov 22 2005, 01:13 AM
> *Billy sure has touched me also,
> how precious.
> I know you will be blessed also as I know he requires much love and care.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Billy is the product of a backyard breeder. I prefer to call this jackass a mini-puppy mill. He had so many dogs caged in his backyard, big and small.

What happened to Little Billy is very rare. So rare, the eye-specialist had only read about it. They even brought other specialists in to see first hand. Billy was quite the celebrity. It's not genetic. The specialists said it was an "incident". They agreed it was, more than likely, one of two things. Billy's mother may have gotten a very high fever while his eyes were beginning to form, or one of the larger dogs, or even the breeder, may have accidently stepped on the mother while his eyes were forming. They said if the mother had a fever, and was attended to properly, Billy would have been okay. But a high fever, for a long period of time can do so much damage.

It's unclear if Billy had any siblings. This jerk was shoving them out the door so quickly. I'm not even sure if the mother survived. A wonderful lady, looking for a pup, asked the "breeder" about Billy. He said he was having him euthanized. He was only 9-weeks-old. She asked if she could have him. She took him home and contacted Mary Palmer, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, who in turn called me. Billy was just down the street from my house. Bless his blind little heart


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 21 2005, 06:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

You're such a tease!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121987
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh crap!! I couldn't transfer the pics to my computer So I guess I'll have to read the instructions tonight 

I'm so excited for you guys to see him now...he is soooo very handsome!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Billy is the product of a backyard breeder. I prefer to call this jackass a mini-puppy mill. He had so many dogs caged in his backyard, big and small.


Debbie, this is one reason why I love to read your posts. You just call it like it is, no sugar coating.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 22 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Debbie, the suspense is killing us for the pictures!!!!!  You aren't teasing us about not being able to transfer photos, are you?  (just kidding
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you knew what a dork I am when it comes to computers, you would be surprised I can even post on the forum - lol

If I don't figure it out tonite, I will bring my lap-top to work tomorrow, and have a co-worker do it for me...If that doesn't work, then Billy and I will just have to do a world tour - lol


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

First stop Jersey - I can't wait to see Billy!!!!

Teddy is getting ready all his noisy toys.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I vote for the world tour!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 22 2005, 11:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
me too!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I hope this doesn't come out HUGE. I'm still having problems. In any case, look how well he has healed


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! Billy is such a sweetheart





















So glad that his eyes healed so well







What a gorgeous little boy


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh wow! He's such a cutie!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a better shot of both eyes. Sorry they are so big...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow they look great! Way to go little Billy!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, he's just so beautiful. I just want to cuddle him forever.








Does this mean we're not getting the world tour?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Nov 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *Oh, he's just so beautiful.  I just want to cuddle him forever.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Billy's manager (Joplin) is booking the tour as we speak. She's hired Henry for his body guard. Frankie is teaching him to sign autographs (pawtograghs). And Daisy, well she's sleeping - lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just love Billy,







he reminds me of a cute stuffed animal who had been loved so much his button eyes fell off







Give Billy a big hug from me.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I just love Billy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Billy!







Debbie he looks great!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is beautiful..... I'm so glad things are going well for him!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a difference a few weeks makes! He looks fabulous!







What a sweet little honey, I just want hug and kiss on him!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

What an amazing pup. You are his angel guardian.

I saw this and thought of Billy:

http://www.ehow.com/how_17612_live-with-blind.html


----------



## miran2000 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have to have my Ellie's eyes removed. She has gone blind, but now the glaucoma has gotten to the point that she is in pain. I hope that I am doing the right thing. She is such a sweet little thing, putting her down would just break my heart. Your Billy is my inspiration. Thank You.


----------

